# Toro snow master series



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I was watching a few videos of the 724 snow masters working and I have come to the conclusion that they are a little starved for power(thank you EPA) It seems like they could use larger jets.

I was also wondering if the snow masters used a serpentine belt like my pups as well or is it a smaller V belt? as it uses a snubber clutch pulley for power like my 3000 pup.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

leonz said:


> I was also wondering if the snow masters used a serpentine belt like my pups as well or is it a smaller V belt?


 
It use a flat serpentine belt like the Power Clears.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Grunt,

Its probably the same part number as mine too.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Mine barks like a 4-stroke MX/Enduro dirt bike. 

Not lacking power at all and the plug is a nice chocolate brown. 

.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, first post.


I just purchased a 724 qxe (last year's floor model, got a good price) and was wondering what the socket size is on the oil drain plug bolt head. I emailed Toro and they said I should contact a local dealer???

It's part no. 121-0030, not that a google search was any more useful.

(Ended up using a crescent wrench to carefully loosen it and drain the oil. Edit 2: Used neighbor's caliper. It's 13/32. Weird size.)

I haven't used it yet but it looks like it fits my needs perfectly. We usually only get 2-6 inches at a time but I have a 65-ft long driveway and do my neighbors sidewalks to either side so I'm itching for some snow.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forums carterlake! I'm sure that 724 qxe will work very well for you! Pretty much everyone here has snow fever as well.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The local weather wizards were saying that every inch of rain we are getting would be a foot of snow; Insert crying here.


----------

